# ? About CCW from Ag Dept in Ft Walton?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My wife completed her application for her CCW last week and I was wondering if anyone knows the turnaround time on her getting it in the mail?*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

took a week for mine.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Takes about a week now a days


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine took about a week as well.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 for a week. Quick turn around:thumbup:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

when i got mine a couple years ago it was only 8 days. the wait for the appointment is the longest.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*`*

i called2 weeks ago to get my appointment to get mine. my appt date is 17th of october!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Around a week, 2 @ most


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*They told us two weeks but I remember reading some of you guys saying it was faster. She is so stoked. She wears all her guns around the house noe to see which she wants to carry even tho it will be in her purse. I told her she should carry full size since she can. I wish I could and still be concealed, lol. *

*It did take over a month to get her in for the appointment, .:blink: There were alot of people there and they said it has not slowed down at all.*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I did mine in May 2011, it took me about two months to get an appointment and less than a week to get the card in the mail.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Took 7 days on the money for mine and the wifes to arrive in the mail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got mine not long ago took less than a week.


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Took mine a week but I think they say 7-10 business days.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

1 week for the wife and 3 weeks for mine back in June. Mine took longer because of resident alien status.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> i called2 weeks ago to get my appointment to get mine. my appt date is 17th of october!


Call the office....and be nice....ask the lady if there have been any cancellations. I took the class two weeks ago....had my appt this week. If you are an ass on the phone....you will wait.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

hubbyandwife said:


> Call the office....and be nice....ask the lady if there have been any cancellations. I took the class two weeks ago....had my appt this week. If you are an ass on the phone....you will wait.


 
i was very polite. i did ask if there was a cancelation list i could be put on. she said i would have to call every morning to see if anyone had cancelled because if they had a list it would be very long.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep calling....it worked for me. Try small talk. I told the girl I was amazed at how busy they were. And it got better from there. I actually bumped twice....from Oct 9 or so....to Sept 6...to Sept 4
.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

My first permit in 1993 took 90 days, which is what the statute said to allow. 90 on the nose. When I reapplied to get my new one last year, there was a two month wait for an appointment at FWB. I called Tallahassee and had an appointment the next day. It was a small drive, but I had my new permit 6 days later.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I cant tell you on getting it but had mine renewed 2 weeks ago and had it in hand in 15mins and left awesome cost 60 bucks


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Well My wife got a letter today saying her name didn't match the name on her background check and she needed to send documents in within 30 days to get her CCW. Why would they not ask for your maiden name if it was a factor? They took a copy of her drivers license with the app??? It has her married name on it?? *


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Made an appointment for the wife yesterday and the soonest they could get her in was November 7th


----------

